# Informant Drive Error?



## JustinW (Sep 7, 2019)

Hello All!
Just had a question about the Rev 2 Informant Drive..

my silkscreen is different than that on the website/build doc. I've got a 2.2k where R8 is on the current build doc (says 470ohm) and some of the capacitors are different on the sides/middle.

Is this an old or newer revision that has a different build diagram? Should I follow the guide or what's on the PCB?

Thanks,

Justin


----------



## jessemhopkins (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm curious about this as well. The boards I have been building off of match the build docs, but I'm planning to order some more shortly. I will say, whatever version I have, it sounds dead on like the original unit, and matches the values exactly so far as I can tell.


----------



## JustinW (Sep 10, 2019)

It appears to be the same as the original revision, it's just a different layout. 

Follow the silk screen and it'll be spot on, the build doc appears to be an earlier revision. (Or maybe a newer revisions, either way what's printed on the circuit board is the correct layout.)


----------



## Robert (Sep 10, 2019)

Yep, follow what's printed on your PCB.

The circuit hasn't changed, some of the components were moved around and re-routed but everything else is the same.


----------

